# What everyone needs to exercise their 'poo with



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Very difficult to get pictures because they move so fast 

Every walk is similar - I throw the ball, Inzi gets it and then does massive loops of the field with two black fur balls in hot pursuit!
Ofter she also has a motely selection of other dogs that we meet also chasing her ... Inzi doesn't care - she is faster than all the others, including greyhounds and lurchers and other collies - she only has eyes for her ball and if by some fluke some other dog gets her ball she just comes and barks at me until I get it back for her.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

And hey presto two crashed out black poos fast asleep under my desk. Inzi is sitting behind me with a toy in her mouth, ready to go again


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Lovely photo's, second one made me laugh as I imagined they had just watched Inzi flying by (had a zoom sound in my head but couldn't work out how to write it down!!).


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

What lovely photos its wonderful how much some dogs love their balls. Whe George plays with his friend Ollie they have to play with Ollies ball. If it's Georges ball he will not give Ollie the chance to play with it, but when its Ollies they share it. Would be lovely to video them but their too fast noodle doodling xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

whooosh....was it a speeding bullet? Fabulous photos! 

Rufus and Inzi play ball the same way. My question is what do you do when she needs her ball back and the "bully" won't return it and their owner thinks it's funny? I feel so diminished in his eyes.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> whooosh....was it a speeding bullet? Fabulous photos!
> 
> Rufus and Inzi play ball the same way. My question is what do you do when she needs her ball back and the "bully" won't return it and their owner thinks it's funny? I feel so diminished in his eyes.


To be honest it is really rare that someone else gets the ball and most often it is because she has dropped it at my feet rather than giving it to me, as she should... in which case I just say 'tough!' (heartless, I know )
Otherwise I always have treats in my pocket and most dogs are happy to swop... I have been known to grab a ball thief by the neck and prize Inzi's ball out of their mouth, if I have to 

Plus Inzi is now 8 and a half and she would run herself into the ground, so sometimes it is a good thing if she has to have a rest 

The worst ever happening was when some random bloke we met asked if he could throw her ball, I gave him the launcher and he threw it miles - right into the thickest prickliest hedge and we couldn't get it out


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Great pics, can we come??


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Great pics, can we come??


Absolutely any time


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Fab pictures Marzi, Dot is so sweet and catching Kiki up quickly in size! She's going to make a lovely girl! Love the one of Inzi with her precious ball, bless her 😊 X


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Kiki is just under 8Kg (I thought she was 7 and fluf, but apparently she is actually a bit tubby, all those puppy treats have gone straight to her hips )
Dot is 5.7Kg and a couple of inches shorter than Kiki, I hoped they'd end up the same size, but I think Dot will be slightly shorter.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

haha, great pictures!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love the pictures they are great! Love the one of Inzi with the ball No wonder they passed out when they got back


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the first pic.she always looks happy! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

I love the third photo with them in hot persuit, I wonder if in their dreams they actually catch her


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Wonderful photos, little Dot must be learning so much from her lovely furry siblings!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Mazzapoo said:


> Wonderful photos, little Dot must be learning so much from her lovely furry siblings!


Hmmmm - like how to run around like a exorcet missile, occasionally stumbling through something disgusting which is either good eek to eat or roll in 

Just think what Poppy will be able to teach your next pup


----------

